# Construction Find.



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2016)

Saturday I was driving thru downtown Detroit when I seen this big backhoe & pile of dirt down a side street off of main rd. SO, I make a quick right turn & drive around the block. Sure enough in back corner they must of hit part of a privy while removing garage's concrete floor. Typical. First thing I see is a broken bottle, Ends up being a old Straight side Pepsi from Greenville N.C. Then I see a broken quart Dynamint from Detroit. Bummer they are both broke. I see scattered broken glass Shards. In a Rush to get somewhere I leave but figure I'll come back tomorrow. Today I go back & Poke around with probe but don't feel anything. Lots of white Ash piles scattered around but have no idea where they came from so don't know where to dig? I dig threw 4 different white Ash piles & find a few scattered Shards then finally find something whole. W.F. Severa from Cedar Rapids I
owa med bottle. Then I find a nice KOLUMBUS Pharmacy from Detroit Bottle. Looks like it has a picture of Christopher Columbus on the bottle. Pretty cool I think. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2016)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2016)

KOLUMBUS bottle. Anybody know anything about it? LEON.


----------



## Ace31 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yeah it's too bad the straight sided Pepsi is broken.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 31, 2016)

After 40 years of construction work, I've found trac-hoes are poor digging partners. Glad the Kolumbus med survived.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 1, 2016)

that's how it go's with construction.For me it's more like destruction when it comes to dumps and glass.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 1, 2016)

As always Leon, I enjoy stories of your finds. Can't help with info on the KOLUMBUS but would like to have a 1/2 ounce example. Really like those with street addresses. That one should be fairly easy to research.
Jim


----------



## RCO (Aug 1, 2016)

the Detroit pharmacy bottle is neat , does appear to be trying to show the explorer Columbus on the bottle , not that he had a connection to Detroit but I guess he was still famous even back then


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 1, 2016)

That Kolumbus bottle is fantastic, I remember a while back there was a thread on here about pictorial druggist bottles and I don't remember seeing that one.  You don't often see druggist bottles with pictures that specific to the name.  I know there's someone on here who specifically collects pictorial druggist bottles who I'm sure would be very interested in that bottle, though I can't remember the username.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 1, 2016)

Went back today & they moved the dirt around a little. Found 2 bottles on top of dirt but that was about it. I'm sure more are hiding in the dirt piles but will have to move to much dirt by hand & shovel to get to them. Would be nice if I could just jump into that Back Hoe & do my own digging. Found a big large size Virginia Dare. Found a few of these before so I doubt it's rare but not sure if I found one just like this one with all the writing at bottom. It's got a light Pink look to it & surprised it was not broken due to it's large size. Next to it was a Slick no name Blob Beer Bottle. Pics below.


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 2, 2016)

nice find!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 2, 2016)

Went back today & they moved some dirt around again. This time unearthing 3 more bottles. A Eckhardt & Becker brewing co. from Detroit crown top & McBride Earl & Pollard Aqua Quart Soda crown top & another Severa Cedar Rapids Iowa Medicine Bottle but a little different then my other one. Was hoping to find some older blob tops but only found some broken tops for blobs. LEON.


----------



## Lordbud (Aug 4, 2016)

The druggist/pharmacist was named Kolumbus thus the pictorial of Columbus. A special order from the glass blower. The style of the bottle - the lip finish -- and the embossed liquid measurement gradations down each side of the front, place this as vintage post-1910 (likely closer to 1915). The World War 1 years were the end of the era for embossed druggists.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info. The broken Pepsi I found was dated around 1917 & the McBride soda quart bottle & E&B beer was a ABM. Did find older blob tops in there though. LEON.


----------

